# Giant Rainforest Mantid - Hierodula majuscula



## PhilK (Aug 27, 2008)

Got this little girl in the mail today. Thought it was going to be green, but as she is a nymph she will probably green up as time goes by. 

I went a little bit snap happy, but she's very photogenic so I couldn't help it  :8o 



























I love how the way they follow their prey around with their eyes makes them seem so intelligent. In this photo she lost the cricket under a stick. She's peering under there to see where it went.







Got it!


----------



## ftorres (Aug 27, 2008)

Hello,
Mostlikely the adult coloration is different than the nymph coloration.
So you might get a green adults.

Looks females

regards
francisco


----------



## PhilK (Aug 27, 2008)

Cheers for the comments mate. Yes it is female, and it should turn green as it matures.


----------



## calum (Aug 27, 2008)

sweet looking mantid! It's so cool how it look like they are always watching you. 
the "peering under the stick pic" is quite funny.


----------



## Moltar (Aug 27, 2008)

I love those things. Just this morning I released a chinese mantis (local spp in spite of the name) that i reared from a wc nymph. It seems that she likes the enclosure so much she doesn't want to leave. It's been sitting there on the edge of the marsh with the lid open all day now...

They really are like people the way they watch you and react to your movements. It's a refreshing change compared to the vibration/air current awareness that tarantulas have.


----------



## GideonSmith08 (Aug 27, 2008)

Very nice. I'm waiting for my ootheca to hatch. Can't wait to get into mantises again.


----------



## aluras (Aug 27, 2008)

very nice,,,,Great looking mantis


----------



## PhilK (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys!

etown I was under the impression the Chinese mantis was a pest in the US, but it's simply established itself very well.


----------



## The Emperor (Aug 27, 2008)

Awesome mantid!


----------



## Chilobrachys (Aug 29, 2008)

thats pretty sweet, where do you find exotic mantids. are there any good web sites


----------



## Godzirra (Sep 9, 2008)

ZOMG, so beautiful, i love how towards the end, she slowly started giving you supermodel, high fashion shots.


----------



## Moltar (Sep 9, 2008)

PhilK said:


> etown I was under the impression the Chinese mantis was a pest in the US, but it's simply established itself very well.


I don't know if hey're a pest but they are an introduced species. I see Chinese mantids and the slightly smaller, greener local variety in relatively close proximity to each other. It seems thay've learned to share.


----------

